# BM in crate



## l0ri (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi All,

We got our Cockapoo Tucker about 2 weeks ago who is now 10 weeks old. We both work 8:30 - 4:30, but luckily we are able to come home at lunch for an hour and let him go to the washroom and play with him. During this time we thought it was best to leave him in his crate and at first other than a little bit of barking and crying he was fine. Last week he started pooping in his crate. We have tried 3 different crates including a caged one, and two different plastic one's - one being just big enough for him to lie down. We do not leave him alone for more than 3-4 hours. At night he has gotten into the habit of sleeping with us in bed and he's great, he hasn't had a single accident on our bed. We always make sure he goes pee and poo in the morning before putting him in his crate. We also tried blocking him into our tiny kitchen but he got over the 2 foot fence we used to block him in. We live in a condo so it has been hard to bring him outside so we have been using puppy pads and when we are home and watching him he is pretty good at going on them. Any suggestions on how to keep him from pooping in his crate? As well as training a dog while living in an apartment?

Thank you!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

is it only when you come home at luch that he has pooed or is it wn you come back at 4:30 as well. 

maybe try giving him less food at the meal time befor you find a poo in his crate if that makes sence?

what food is he on?
are his poos normal looking?


----------



## l0ri (Feb 14, 2011)

He usually either poops in the morning or in the afternoon, not both. I think typically it has been in the afternoon. He gets it everywhere too so we've had to give him a bath each time.

He is on Royal Canine and his poops were good until recently - last night he had some Diarhea. He has also thrown up a few times in the past 24 hours but it was last week that he was pooping in his crate. The breeder had him on the puppy small breed formula and she told us to buy the medium breed one - not sure if this makes a difference because I know if you switch foods you should do it gradually.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

l0ri said:


> He usually either poops in the morning or in the afternoon, not both. I think typically it has been in the afternoon. He gets it everywhere too so we've had to give him a bath each time.
> 
> He is on Royal Canine and his poops were good until recently - last night he had some Diarhea. He has also thrown up a few times in the past 24 hours but it was last week that he was pooping in his crate. The breeder had him on the puppy small breed formula and she told us to buy the medium breed one - not sure if this makes a difference because I know if you switch foods you should do it gradually.


 how many meals is he getting, as at his age he should be pooing twice a day. 

what is he bringing up when he is sick. i woulkd realy try and get him to poo befor you leave.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

forgot to say i dont realy agree with the slow switch over both Echo and Delta got switsched the day after they came home.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was switched on her food the second meal she had with us....as it turned out the food the breeder was giving her had nuts in it....I am deadly allergic to nuts...and had a very swolen face due to the food...she had no issues with the switch


----------



## l0ri (Feb 14, 2011)

We are feeding him 3 times a day as instructed by the breeder. However, I am thinking that we should just feed him in the morning and after work as that may help. At first he was just throwing up bile but the last two times he has thrown up food.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Have you taken this guy to a vet again???


----------



## l0ri (Feb 14, 2011)

He has been fine today and has not been sick to his stomach, I am thinking he may have eaten something he shouldn't have. I have not brought him to the vet again, however I am going to drop off a poop sample tomorrow to have it checked. We left him in the hallway today and shut all of the doors and he peed on the puppy pad a few times while we were at work - no accidents! But we'll see how the afternoon goes!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

l0ri said:


> He has been fine today and has not been sick to his stomach, I am thinking he may have eaten something he shouldn't have. I have not brought him to the vet again, however I am going to drop off a poop sample tomorrow to have it checked. We left him in the hallway today and shut all of the doors and he peed on the puppy pad a few times while we were at work - no accidents! But we'll see how the afternoon goes!


sounds like things are looking up, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Ladybird (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm new on here but it could be that your pup is getting stressed when left on his own. This may cause the problems and the pooing can be stress and an element of punishing you. He gets lots of attention by doing this when getting bathed etc. Its just a thought...obviously a vet check to eliminate illness is always advisable.
Jenny


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

You might want to consider changing foods. Royal Canin is mostly grain, especially corn. Dogs don't digest corn, and it simply comes out the other end. Many dogs are sensitive to it, as well. There are a lot of good kibbles on the market in Canada. Check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com. I'd go with one that is around a 5-6 star food; 4 at the least.


----------

